# RAI questions



## Tosca

I'm a new user, found this board when scouring the web for info about RAI. I have Graves disease, diagnosed about two years ago. I got it under control with methimazole after a little over a year of treatment. Then a month or two ago I started getting symptoms again. My labs were elevated, and I opted for RAI. I'm scheduled to do it next week.

My endo and the radiologist who is doing the treatment have given me somewhat conflicting information about how much care I need to take to protect the people and animals around me. The endo said to take precautions for 4 days. The radiologist said to do it for a week but that I could relax some of them after 3 days, e.g. I could sleep next to my husband again.

I'm trying to do whatever I reasonably can to protect my family and my pets. But during the week after my treatment, day 4 and 5, my husband has to travel so I will need to manage the kids (a pre-teen and a teen) on my own. On Day 3 I'm supposed to teach a class to adults where I have to be in a room with them for 2 hours. Some of them will be as close as 3-4 feet from me.

Anyone have suggestions on how to manage these things? I'm actually thinking of postponing the treatment until a time when I don't teach and my husband is not traveling. But I also just want to get this over with. I know that it will be a long time after the RAI before I feel normal again.

I probably have a hundred other questions, but I'll leave it a this for now.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> I'm a new user, found this board when scouring the web for info about RAI. I have Graves disease, diagnosed about two years ago. I got it under control with methimazole after a little over a year of treatment. Then a month or two ago I started getting symptoms again. My labs were elevated, and I opted for RAI. I'm scheduled to do it next week.
> 
> My endo and the radiologist who is doing the treatment have given me somewhat conflicting information about how much care I need to take to protect the people and animals around me. The endo said to take precautions for 4 days. The radiologist said to do it for a week but that I could relax some of them after 3 days, e.g. I could sleep next to my husband again.
> 
> I'm trying to do whatever I reasonably can to protect my family and my pets. But during the week after my treatment, day 4 and 5, my husband has to travel so I will need to manage the kids (a pre-teen and a teen) on my own. On Day 3 I'm supposed to teach a class to adults where I have to be in a room with them for 2 hours. Some of them will be as close as 3-4 feet from me.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions on how to manage these things? I'm actually thinking of postponing the treatment until a time when I don't teach and my husband is not traveling. But I also just want to get this over with. I know that it will be a long time after the RAI before I feel normal again.
> 
> I probably have a hundred other questions, but I'll leave it a this for now.


I have had RAI. Do not hug anyone including animals; do not hold them. Do not share utensils. Double-flush commode. Do not get near pregnant women of babies for at least a week.

You should be able to get complete instructions "before" your RAI. I suggest you call the radiology department to find out.

Glad you are doing it to it!! I have no regrets..................at all. Sorry that this happened to you though.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Tosca

Andros, thank you for your reply.

I do actually have the written and verbal instructions that both my endocrinologist and radiologist gave me. I guess what I was looking for was more suggestions from people who have done this, on how to manage specific things like how strictly to keep away from my kids and animals.

After thinking this over and talking to my husband, I've decided not to do the treatment next week anyway. I'll postpone a few weeks so I can do most of the 7 days with him at home. That way I can stay out of the way and spare the kids some radiation exposure. Also, I would like to have another adult at home in case either something happens with the kids or I start to experience worse hyperthyroid symptoms as my thyroid dumps all the hormones.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> Andros, thank you for your reply.
> 
> I do actually have the written and verbal instructions that both my endocrinologist and radiologist gave me. I guess what I was looking for was more suggestions from people who have done this, on how to manage specific things like how strictly to keep away from my kids and animals.
> 
> After thinking this over and talking to my husband, I've decided not to do the treatment next week anyway. I'll postpone a few weeks so I can do most of the 7 days with him at home. That way I can stay out of the way and spare the kids some radiation exposure. Also, I would like to have another adult at home in case either something happens with the kids or I start to experience worse hyperthyroid symptoms as my thyroid dumps all the hormones.


That does sound like a better plan. One has to cover all the bases just "in case!"

Good to hear from you and please keep us in the loop.


----------



## Tosca

glow Today is RAI day here. I had 14 mCi about an hour ago. Now I'm just keeping hydrated and trying to stay clear of my pets, who clearly don't understand any of this.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> glow Today is RAI day here. I had 14 mCi about an hour ago. Now I'm just keeping hydrated and trying to stay clear of my pets, who clearly don't understand any of this.


You would be surprised what our pets understand. How many pets do you have?

How are you feeling so far? Just pamper yourself as much as you can. Sometimes you can get a little thyrotoxic (dumping) so know to expect that.

Some of us have thought we have actually felt the thyroid giving up the ghost!

We are here if you need us or if you just want to talk. Thank you for letting us know you did the deed.


----------



## Tosca

I am feeling fine so far. I'm drinking a lot of water and sucking on lemon drops.

My at-home pets are a parrot, a cockatiel, and two guinea pigs. We also have a horse who lives up the road. It's the parrots who are having trouble now because they are used to me handling them a lot. My teen daughter and my husband are trying to take up the slack somewhat, but parrots are very loud in showing their displeasure at being ignored!


----------



## Tosca

It's been three days now. I feel fine, still have tremors in my hands but I feel like my heart rate is down. I'm still keeping my distance from people and pets, sleeping in the guest room and using the guest bathroom. Because I got such vague instructions from my doctors, I don't know if this is overkill but I'd rather be safe than sorry, of course.

One thing my husband is probably grateful for is that I saw a dog on our local SPCA website that I really wanted to adopt. I get these urges now and then and it's especially strong now because a rescue horse I was working with has found a new home. But I didn't want to expose him (the dog, not the husband) to the radiation so I'm holding off for now.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> Andros, thank you for your reply.
> 
> I do actually have the written and verbal instructions that both my endocrinologist and radiologist gave me. I guess what I was looking for was more suggestions from people who have done this, on how to manage specific things like how strictly to keep away from my kids and animals.
> 
> After thinking this over and talking to my husband, I've decided not to do the treatment next week anyway. I'll postpone a few weeks so I can do most of the 7 days with him at home. That way I can stay out of the way and spare the kids some radiation exposure. Also, I would like to have another adult at home in case either something happens with the kids or I start to experience worse hyperthyroid symptoms as my thyroid dumps all the hormones.


When it comes to children, pregnant women and babies..................STRICTLY as per written instructions.

So glad to hear that you have been able to reformulate the plan. This is far better than the original. It will be good to have someone standing by for "all" of you!

You may dump. I know I did. Got really hot, very itchy and very agitated. The itching drove me up a wall. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.


----------



## Tosca

Do you remember how long it was before you had the dumping, Andros? My radiologist said sometime in the first few days, but it definitely hasn't happened to me yet. I'm on day 4 now, which is I think when he said it might start.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> Do you remember how long it was before you had the dumping, Andros? My radiologist said sometime in the first few days, but it definitely hasn't happened to me yet. I'm on day 4 now, which is I think when he said it might start.


This is excellent; here's hoping you don't dump at all!!

I meant to reply to your other posts! I am so glad that you are an an animal lover. We have one poster here who has parrots. (Shiraz) They are demanding of the owner's attention and such loving animals.

And rescuing a horse? God bless you! I did a "lot" of cat and dog rescue when I was younger (68 now) and I do mean a lot. Lucky I was not arrested for trespassing because I would "go in" and get them out. No matter what! LOL!!

We need "angels" for the animals!! Glad you are one!!


----------



## Tosca

Thanks for being and angel for animals, too, Andros! I don't do much, but I do what I can do.

I'm going back to work tomorrow, a week after my RAI. I still have had few symptoms though the hand tremors were bad for part of the day today. I'm hoping I can just coast along until I do my labs and see the doctor in a few weeks. I will be SO glad not to be sleeping in the guest room tonight!


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> Thanks for being and angel for animals, too, Andros! I don't do much, but I do what I can do.
> 
> I'm going back to work tomorrow, a week after my RAI. I still have had few symptoms though the hand tremors were bad for part of the day today. I'm hoping I can just coast along until I do my labs and see the doctor in a few weeks. I will be SO glad not to be sleeping in the guest room tonight!


Seems like you are dumping but just a "little" bit. That is good. Good to go back to work. It will run some of that excess thyroxine out and keep your mind off things.

When do you go for labs?

That is the thing; "We do what we can!" When hubby and I were working, we could afford to do more. Babies and animals.....................tch!! Defenseless!


----------



## Tosca

I go for labs at 6 weeks out, so a little less than 5 weeks now.

For children AND animals, you can never save them all. Sounds like you have done more than your share, though.


----------



## Andros

Tosca said:


> I go for labs at 6 weeks out, so a little less than 5 weeks now.
> 
> For children AND animals, you can never save them all. Sounds like you have done more than your share, though.


Good about the labs. I hope you can share results and ranges here when you so desire.

As they say, "It takes a village!"


----------

